# Straight cut top long leather boots for the show ring



## KautoStar1 (16 January 2012)

not strictly hunting, but thought you turn out obsessives  might know.

so.... does anyone sell these anymore.  Everything seems to be a dressage top with diamontes (yuk) on these days and I really do need a nice straight cut pair for the coming show season.
Thanks


----------



## Erin (16 January 2012)

What size do you need?


----------



## muffinino (16 January 2012)

I have a pair of Regent straight cuts and they're lovely. Bought them around 3 years ago. If you want the best, get some from here: http://www.daviesridingboots.co.uk/default/


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 January 2012)

4 1/2 - 5


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 January 2012)

ah yes they are nice.  Possibly a bit pricey for me, but I will enquire further. thanks.


----------



## Suziq77 (16 January 2012)

I wear Regents as well.  I think there have actually been a few threads in New Lounge about this too - goodness knows why it's so hard to find straight cut boots for the show ring these days as there definitely seems to be the demand for them.

Good luck!


----------



## muffinino (16 January 2012)

KautoStar1 said:



			ah yes they are nice.  Possibly a bit pricey for me, but I will enquire further. thanks.
		
Click to expand...

They are a bit pricey but then, that's quality  I can't afford them but it's my dream that one day there will be a boot-shaped package under the Christmas tree (how OH will know my measurments, I don't know, but it's a dream).

eta I don't like the dressage cut ones as I'm only 5'1'' and they make my legs look even stumpier!


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 January 2012)

Actually I had a look at some and they are not too expensive, not when you consider the price of the fashionable dressage boots about and I found some which have a semi dressage cut in brown.  I think they look a bit more feminine than the straight cut version.  What do you think.  Could I get away with these for showing ?

http://www.lissomandmuster.com/prod...'s+zip+dress+boot+(semi-dressage+cut)+-+brown


----------



## muffinino (16 January 2012)

They're pretty nice, I like them, especially in brown. Maybe not quite the traditional boot but you see all sorts of styles these days. These are the ones I have, with the garter strap.

http://www.lissomandmuster.com/product/R5402-bl/Regent+Pro+Cotswold+dress+boot+-+black

Technically, I think these are more correct but the others would look nice and much better than the dressage style ones.

FMM is the expert on this, though


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 January 2012)

Yes, like those too, but was thinking they might be a bit more difficult to get on and off !!!

As I am showing a hunter / working hunter I think brown boots with tweed is perfectly acceptable.  But I suppose its a bit limiting if you want to use them for dressage or SJing.  If only I could afford a boot for every occasion.
Can you hunt in brown boots ?


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (16 January 2012)

KautoStar1 said:



			not strictly hunting, but thought you turn out obsessives  might know.

so.... does anyone sell these anymore.  Everything seems to be a dressage top with diamontes (yuk) on these days and I really do need a nice straight cut pair for the coming show season.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have only got short legs, so the dressage ones look silly on me, plus they dont really fit.  I looked everywhere for a pair and finally got what I was looking for at 

http://www.equitector.com/hunting-boots.cfm

I'm so pleased with them, I had garter straps attached to mine and found the price very reasonable and they look divine.  They do black and brown, I had patent leather tops like the show jumpers had years ago, attached to mine.  I was nearly in tears before I found these.


----------



## Bernster (16 January 2012)

Tzarinaarabians said:



			I have only got short legs, so the dressage ones look silly on me, plus they dont really fit.  I looked everywhere for a pair and finally got what I was looking for at 

http://www.equitector.com/hunting-boots.cfm

I'm so pleased with them, I had garter straps attached to mine and found the price very reasonable and they look divine.  They do black and brown, I had patent leather tops like the show jumpers had years ago, attached to mine.  I was nearly in tears before I found these.
		
Click to expand...

GROAN.  As if I needed more things to buy.  BUT - I never realised these guys do hunting boots.  The only make I've found so far that fit my short stumpy legs and now I can add these to my wish list.  Woohoo


----------



## spacefaer (16 January 2012)

I've got a pair of Davies boots I had made to measure a few years ago - I hardly wore and now they don't fit me.  I'll try and post a photo of them so you can see what Davies boots look like in real life!

They're really lovely!! Just a shame I'm too portly for them now


----------



## VOM (16 January 2012)

Another one for the regent straight cut have mine a long long time. I agree that the slightly curved tops are a little more flattering and I think you would get away with them for showing. Re brown boots there ok for Autum hunting but I wouldn't wear them after that. Cavallo do a nice semi dressage cut.


----------



## spacefaer (16 January 2012)

this is them - I think they're smart


----------



## muffinino (16 January 2012)

spacefaer said:



			this is them - I think they're smart 






Click to expand...

*Drools a little*

I've looked everywhere for a pair of brown field boots for autumn hunting & dressage (I wear tweed) but can't find any. Can't really afford them, either, but no harm in looking


----------



## spacefaer (16 January 2012)

anyone who'd like a bargain pair of hand made boots, please PM me !


----------



## LissyBear (16 January 2012)

I too am a fan of straight top (Zippless!!) Regents for hunting and showing. I have a lovely pair of straight top Brown Regents which looks perfect with tweed and my brown velvet helmet. I have no problem wearing them with our local hunt but we now hunt in tweed all season anyway.

With the right turn out I personally think that brown boots look so much more classy for showing but that is just me. As for hunting each hunt is different so the best thing is to contact them and ask.

FYI I get my brown regents on Ebay they were brand new but I only paid £60 for them on ebay instead of the £300 odd they would have been in the shops. I happen to know there is a pair of size 5's on ebay at the moment with a buy it now for £100 but sadly the wrong size for me  top tip when searching for them on ebay is to also search for Hawkins (regent bought Hawkins out when they ceased trading) 

Good luck with your search


----------



## redredruby (17 January 2012)

spacefaer said:



			this is them - I think they're smart 






Click to expand...

lovely boots! but, how do you get them on and off? I have memories of my mum tugging at my feet for about 10 minutes when I used to wear long boots....one of the reasons I tend to stick to jodphur boots!


----------



## spacefaer (17 January 2012)

Easy! They've got fabric loops inside to hook boot pulls onto so they pull on easily. And a boot jack to get them off.  An easy tip - you wear pop socks over your normal socks - makes your boots slide on and off ultra smoothly


----------



## fatpiggy (19 January 2012)

spacefaer said:



			this is them - I think they're smart 






Click to expand...

I've got a pair of these I'd be interested in selling.  Size 5 standard width leg. I've had them 16 years but they were only ever used for shows.  They have garter straps fitted.  Easy to get off with a boot jack!  I paid £125 way back then for them.  PM if interested


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 January 2012)

these boots do seem the answer but I need to go and try a pair on I think.  As I broke my foot 12 months ago, I am a bit concerned about a boot without a zip - bending and stretching my poorly foot isn't much fun    don't want to get it stuck in a boot, LOL.


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (19 January 2012)

KautoStar1 said:



			these boots do seem the answer but I need to go and try a pair on I think.  As I broke my foot 12 months ago, I am a bit concerned about a boot without a zip - bending and stretching my poorly foot isn't much fun    don't want to get it stuck in a boot, LOL.
		
Click to expand...

The Equitector ones do have a zip in them


----------



## Mickyjoe (20 January 2012)

Ooh, spacefaer, they are gorgeous! Would you mind pming me with the size and price?


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (20 January 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Ooh, spacefaer, they are gorgeous! Would you mind pming me with the size and price?
		
Click to expand...

Mickeyjoe.

Spacefaer PM'd me with the details but they are too big for me, so just in case she doesnt see this, I'll PM you details


----------



## Mickyjoe (21 January 2012)

Thank you so much! For some reason I can't reply to your pm - stupid phone! Must go measure my petries to compare.


----------

